# Which pedals do we all prefer?



## mad al (8 Jul 2009)

I use both clipless and flats. I used to use caged but found clipless more secure and could put more power down


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Jul 2009)

Tourer = SPD

Road bike = Keo's


----------



## Mr Pig (10 Jul 2009)

Cage with Power Grips.


----------



## Renard (10 Jul 2009)

Time RXS on the road. Crank Bros off road.


----------



## ChrisKH (10 Jul 2009)

SPD's commute. Frogs on road bike.


----------



## Bigtwin (10 Jul 2009)

Looks speed road. SPD tourer, SS, and commutes, plus bents. Attacks CX bike, SPD's rest of off road.


----------



## gaz (10 Jul 2009)

SPD-SL on everything!


----------



## punkypossum (10 Jul 2009)

spd's on road and mtb


----------



## fossyant (10 Jul 2009)

Road bikes:- LOOK Delta (Campag Record Carbon and Look Carbo-Pros)

MTB - XT SPD

Fixed - XT SPD


----------



## Landslide (10 Jul 2009)

SPDs for road.
Clips + straps for the fixed (saves lugging spare shoes about on my commute).
Flatties or SPDs for the MTB.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (10 Jul 2009)

XT & XTR SPD's on the MTBs
M520 SPD's on the SS MTB
M324 SPD's on the tourer
don't own a road/race bike


----------



## Shanks (10 Jul 2009)

PD - A530 Flat on one side and cleat on the other - may be a compromise but it does give me the choice.


----------



## Watt-O (10 Jul 2009)

Cheap rubber platforms for the daily commute. Look Carbon Keo for the Focus Izalco - much easier release mech than SPD IMHO and lighter.


----------



## mickle (10 Jul 2009)

Xpedo Ti (Shi**no clones) which I swap between my Colnago and Windcheetah. I would prefer Time Atacs for their free-float but the Expedos are perfectly serviceable.


----------



## Panter (10 Jul 2009)

punkypossum said:


> spd's on road and mtb



+2


----------



## mad al (10 Jul 2009)

SPD's for me, but some interesting choices with you guys. My most embarassing moment was when I'd been on a long session in the woods and had afair ride home on tarmac. Passing my mates house his Mrs called, I slowed down turned around rode up to their drive, stopped and fell off


----------



## Cubist (10 Jul 2009)

Eggbeaters on both bikes, XC hardtail and flatbar roadbike. Only need one pair of shoes.


----------



## maurice (11 Jul 2009)

Time ATAC on road bike and mtb race bike.

SPD on mtb 'trail' bike.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jul 2009)

why are people answering what pedals they have on their road bike in the MTB forum?
I have M647s on my mtb.


----------



## Chrisz (13 Jul 2009)

bonj said:


> why are people answering what pedals they have on their road bike in the MTB forum?
> I have M647s on my mtb.



SPD-SLs (but I'm not going to tell you which bike they're on )


----------



## bonj2 (13 Jul 2009)

Chrisz said:


> SPD-SLs (but I'm not going to tell you which bike they're on )



Well it might surprise you to learn that I'm not really that interested. if you've got them on a road bike, then it's not really front page news is it. If you've got them on your mtb, then you're either not using your mtb for what it was designed for or you're an idiot - again, neither of which front page news.


----------



## Chrisz (13 Jul 2009)




----------



## mattsccm (22 Jul 2009)

Grumpy bugger.
Double side SPDs on cross bike, fixed road/cross bike and road. MTB has platform Welgo SPD. 1 pair of shoes does it all. Old classic will be clips and straps. got apair of flats for the mountains where I push a lot.


----------



## simon_brooke (22 Jul 2009)

maurice said:


> Time ATAC on road bike and mtb race bike.
> 
> SPD on mtb 'trail' bike.



That's two votes for ATACs then, I have them on my mountain bikes and on my cross bike. They clear mud much better than SPDs, clip in and out very easily and don't let go in use. On my road bike I have Look Keos.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jul 2009)

M424 spd's on the commuter
A520 spds on the winter and training bikes
and
SPD-SL's on the summer bike
Edit: and my old mtb which is too small for me now and sits in the parent's shed has flat pedals.


----------



## ACS (25 Jul 2009)

SPD A520 on all my bikes


----------



## Steve Austin (25 Jul 2009)

eggbeaters on every bike i own


----------



## mad al (27 Jul 2009)

Steve Austin said:


> eggbeaters on every bike i own




I just might be investing in some, are they as good as they say?


----------



## lukesdad (28 Jul 2009)

keos on the road. time off road


----------

